# Finally Caught Fish..!!



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I snuck away from servicing reels today and headed to the blue water at 4:00 am this morning. We were at the SE edge at 6:30 with lines in. In wasn't' too long before we had the first fish. A nice little 20lb Bull Dolphin NE of the Nipple.

We kept trolling SW towards the Nipple and 131 and could here the chatter that not much was happening so I decided to stay a little north of them.

An hour later another knockdown and this time is was a nice White Marlin around 70lbs. It was safely released and we got back at it.

After trolling for too long and far enough west to deep drop we picked one Yellow Edge and a few Tilefish. The seas were just great at noon.

We did see a Grady White boat trolling with at least a 100lb. Tuna busting his spread but there was no one in the cockpit. I don't think they even knew the fish was there. We cut back in behind them but no fish was found.

It's getting around 2:00 now so I said "lets get the Tremblers out". I cut towards the edge in 430 feet of water and the old wooden Boone lure got knocked out of the water, my son dropped back the Islander/Ballyhoo (blue and white) and the Wahoo was on. Got him on ice, lines in, and in no time had another screaming line of one of the 30W's. I quartered the fish and got him in in about 20 minutes. Estimated around 50lbs. I will know later.

I'm in the A/C and they are cleaning the boat so I'll have the pics later.

Keith


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice day out there! Looking forward to those pics.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah Baby! Good stuff Keith. Glad you got out there and got you some!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

'Bout time you took a break and done something for yourself! Sounds like you did good. Keep it up Keith.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

That may be the absolute best way to spend a beautiful Saturday!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta go out and enjoy the day Keith!!! Sounds like a good time fer all!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sounds like a fun day keith!!! goo job on the white and phin


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Well it's sounds like you guys had a great day. 
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Sounds like y'all found a few! Good report, thanks for sharing!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you were able to get out nice report


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Here are some of the pictures. We did have another larger billfish in the spread but he didn't eat. I left the bottom fish out of the pics and the ****** is on video.

Its now Sunday at noon and just got a call that a kayak was flipped and his reels were under water for a long time. Back to work..!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good look'in hoo, and that phin will be tasty for sure!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

These are the seas going out at 4 am. 15 knots running out and 35 knots coming in..


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great report and nice fish in the box!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Great report Keith. Congrats on an awesome day!


----------

